

Visa Officially Joins Google Wallet - nextparadigms
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/20/polyamorous-google-wallet-adds-visa-to-its-arsenal/

======
aero142
I'll bet these negotiations are very interesting. A few years ago I doubt the
big finance companies would have embraced this with Google, but with Apple
mostly likely going to announce something similar with iPhone5, Google is
probably having better success. "Without us, you will be dealing with Apple as
the dominant player. Who's terms do you think are going to be better."

------
ChrisArchitect
with Visa on board, this definitely does give this a sense of being big. But
only time and marketing/economics will tell with the whole NFC enabled devices
etc etc

